# Furry "Personal Army" Thread



## Null (Jan 27, 2019)

This thread is something unique on the Kiwi Farms. It is for dropping any information about any furry you'd like. You do not need an account to post in this thread.

I'd *strongly suggest* reading our Archival 101 thread or you'll fuck yourself over dropping links to unarchived content.

As long as the content is US legal and as long as it pertains to the furry fandom, I don't care what it is.

(Note this _is not_ a replacement for the Proving Grounds. If you want to start a thread, go there.)


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 27, 2019)

If they don't have accounts, how are we supposed to rate them "autistic" or "dumb" when they post stupid shit?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 27, 2019)

i can ask all my friends who drew fetish shit for furries to dox the most perverted customers, finally


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Scott Cosner amassed 32000 followers on Tumblr before the site's implosion. He's a bonafide noodlesandbeef wannabe with a similar tech job in a polyamorous relationship with three other guys. All four look exactly alike. White gays, shocker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adding the dox to the above:

Scott Cosner (age 34)
Occupation: software architect at Nielson
Address: 4747 W Waters Ave, Apt 2601, Tampa, Fl 33614


Spoiler: ISLAMIC CONTENT










Mother: Barbara Jane Coffman
Lives in: Petersberg, WV


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 27, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Adding the dox to the above:
> 
> Scott Cosner (age 34)
> Occupation: software architect at Nielson
> ...



To be fair, most of them already do look like pigs, just with extra body hair.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 27, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Adding the dox to the above:
> 
> Scott Cosner (age 34)
> Occupation: software architect at Nielson
> ...



I wish you'd spoilered that image. I really do.


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2019)

suntattoowolf / Amanda Aguilera




https://www.facebook.com/amanda.aguilera.52/
http://archive.md/EXQDY
https://www.truepeoplesearch.com/results?name=Amanda Aguilera&citystatezip=ohio&rid=0xl
https://twitter.com/Suntattoowolf/status/927661746029936640 - http://archive.md/mw1Kt

artica / Matt Nowoczynski








https://www.facebook.com/matt.nowoczynski/
http://archive.md/hpQf0
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/artica - http://archive.md/h8zDf
https://steamcommunity.com/id/Artica - http://archive.md/uGGY7
https://inkbunny.net/Artica - http://archive.md/hKD5S
https://www.weasyl.com/~Artica -http://archive.md/Xr0qy
https://twitter.com/Zer0xChan - https://twitter.com/Zer0xChan
https://www.truepeoplesearch.com/re...na Dr #B&citystatezip=Beavercreek, OH&rid=0x0

https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Artica_Sparkle

These degenerates have 3000+ images of furry pornography commissioned amassed over a decade of every fetish you've heard of and some you haven't from bestiality to cub: https://e621.net/post/index/1/artica

They recently adopted a christmas puppy, Eclipse which they are probably grooming to rape:
https://twitter.com/Suntattoowolf/status/1080317564897710080 - http://archive.md/Z607y


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Jan 28, 2019)

John McClane said:


>



Did Anita Sarkeesian fuck an Easter Island head and pop out this monstrosity?


----------



## Literally Shaking (Jan 28, 2019)

_Thanks for the opportunity to get this out of my system._

Dave Remmler (Ren Queenston/Emma Essex/Renard Queenston/VULPvibe Records/LapFox Trax/ Voodoo Nurse/Halley Labs/NSRRenard, etc.)

Age: 31
Lives in Hamilton, Ontario

‘Agender’ (Lazy Troon), furry degenerate, probably autistic, pervert, self admitted “emotionally manipulative tendencies”

He is admits to “A lifetime of difficulty reading people, understanding conveyance of emotions, when it's my turn in exhcnages, and generalized anxiety made me a rude, bossy, snippy person a lot of the time.”

Admits to being introduced to the furry fandom through fetish art: “likely partially due to the fact that I was impressionable and seeing something as intense as hyper (NSFW) art at that age leaves quite an impression indeed.”

About pages (oldest to newest):

https://archive.fo/ykeZZ

https://archive.fo/6wBW3

https://archive.fo/OuUEr

Dave over the years:



Spoiler: Dave Over the Years



https://archive.fo/6wBW3/2dc1f6a7677e5cc7165721c32c1b37dc94cfbd4f.png




https://archive.fo/ykeZZ/584ab0c364df3924ee4667ffa6d6005fbf1f6e26.jpg




https://archive.fo/ykeZZ/e1a5429612e0f1c8ceb385920ba722a2b2171105.jpg




https://archive.fo/OuUEr/5df7a2aa1849295fe8a9605b29c2b47b2f9152b3.png




https://archive.fo/bQUiA




One of his many Aliases:



Spoiler: Scat Alias (NSFW)



https://web.archive.org/web/20150114160457/http://shitsmear.bandcamp.com/

https://web.archive.org/web/20150523075907/http://shitsmear.tumblr.com/

https://twitter.com/SHITSMEAR





Abusive Relationship:



Spoiler: Abusive Relationship



Nishi and Dave supposedly met at Rainfurrest 2012


Dave’s autistic partner (who also claims to have PTSD) describes their experiences with him, including him choking and assaulting them:


https://archive.fo/0pjoy


Follow-up:

https://archive.fo/ZX6wz


Dave’s Responses:

https://archive.md/wDzll

https://archive.fo/LRjSG

https://archive.fo/yFRvZ


Dave’s Admission:

https://archive.fo/7xf0B







Spoiler: Links and Accounts



Website:

http://heckscaper.com/main.html

(https://archive.fo/7zcnq)


Old Website

queenston.co.vu

https://archive.fo/1VwI9


Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/lapfoxtrax/


Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/user/lapfoxofficial

https://www.youtube.com/user/NSRRenard (Old account)

https://www.youtube.com/nsrrenardalt

(https://archive.fo/233Nc)


Twitch:

https://www.twitch.tv/truxtondogyuun/

(https://archive.fo/l8G32)


Google+:

https://plus.google.com/100977602451152248504/posts

(https://archive.fo/kuzUD)


Twitter:

https://twitter.com/lapfox

https://twitter.com/heckscaper

https://mobile.twitter.com/MuleNgine

(https://archive.fo/aosk9)

https://mobile.twitter.com/BUTTSCAPER

(https://archive.fo/2M6bW)


https://twitter.com/renardqueenston (Old account)

https://twitter.com/RenQueenston (Another old account)

(https://web.archive.org/web/20130814142614/https://twitter.com/RenQueenston)


Last.fm:

https://www.last.fm/music/Renard


Tumblr:

http://dariusalpha.tumblr.com/ (Dead account/No archive)


DeviantArt:

https://web.archive.org/web/20121106030406/http://queenston.deviantart.com/


Reddit Account:

https://www.reddit.com/user/EmmaEssex


Sub-reddit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/lapfoxtrax/

Bandcamp:

https://lapfoxtrax.com/


Patreon:

https://www.patreon.com/lapfox

https://archive.fo/eJHFW


Mastodon:

https://mastodon.xyz/@emma_essex


Instagram:

https://www.instagram.com/heckscaper/


Fur Affinity Page (which he claims to have left due to a ‘security breach’):

furaffinity.net/user/renardv

https://archive.fo/fKAJ6


Weasyl:

https://www.weasyl.com/~renard

https://archive.fo/6Wkjt



Reddit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/lapfoxtrax/





Former BF/GFs:



Spoiler: Former BFs/GFs



“Reco”

Website: https://archive.fo/myPyD

Page mentioned: https://archive.fo/ivxA1


“Nishimura”

About: ‘ autistic non-binary Japanese-American (三世) artist in Seattle working to capture depth of feelings and express myself in ways that I cannot with words. My English as well as my Japanese are a little strange, but I try my best.” Claims to have PTSD.


https://www.patreon.com/nishimikan/creators


http://nishimikan.tumblr.com/


https://www.weasyl.com/~ghost

https://archive.fo/GOf5W


https://twitter.com/nishimikan


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 28, 2019)

Promestein said:


> I beg to differ. We are sympathetic and kind people, therefore we do not condone any kind of physical violence towards anyone (except the Palestine invaders) just like our older brother the beautiful nation of Israel.


Not like we need to. Mention anyone's name and doings on here and they lock up every social media profile they own and go on a crusade against their friends, because one individual saved their constant self-doxxing.


Literally Shaking said:


> _Thanks for the opportunity to get this out of my system._
> 
> Dave Remmler (Ren Queenston/Emma Essex/Renard Queenston/VULPvibe Records/LapFox Trax/ Voodoo Nurse/Halley Labs/NSRRenard, etc.)


Man, he really went down. Even posting about his scat endeavours and how he made Squeedgemonster jerk him off on all four, he was seemingly sane about it. Becoming a complete nutjob must've been post-exile from his friends. Kudos for choosing a somewhat normal tranny (first) name though. Essex sounds like a bad porn star.


----------



## Hecate (Jan 28, 2019)

Literally Shaking said:


> _Thanks for the opportunity to get this out of my system._
> 
> Dave Remmler (Ren Queenston/Emma Essex/Renard Queenston/VULPvibe Records/LapFox Trax/ Voodoo Nurse/Halley Labs/NSRRenard, etc.)
> 
> ...


He's a train wreck but damn if the music he makes isn't really good according to my tastes. good thing he offers almost all of his music for free

also cant believe you didnt include this pic


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 28, 2019)

Kitsune Youkai



 

Autistic furry pedophile who claims (lies) that he's in an incestuous relationship with his IRL sister, who supposedly goes by the name 'Firecat'. Lives with his parents in Lake City, FL. Has a used condom fetish and really wants to fuck Lilo from _Lilo and Stitch_ and Shippo from _Inuyasha_. Also looking for a boyfriend-free girl via Inkbunny:



 

Main accounts:
e621 (archive)
FA (archive)
Inkbunny (archive)
Pixiv (archive)

Fake accounts for his 'sister':
FA (archive)
Inkbunny (archive)

He also has an account called 'Twilightstormshi', where he pretends to be his girlfriend:
Inkbunny (archive)https://inkbunny.net/twilightstormshi

Some of his artwork:



Spoiler


----------



## Reynard (Jan 28, 2019)

Literally Shaking said:


> _Thanks for the opportunity to get this out of my system._
> 
> Dave Remmler (Ren Queenston/Emma Essex/Renard Queenston/VULPvibe Records/LapFox Trax/ Voodoo Nurse/Halley Labs/NSRRenard, etc.)
> 
> ...


I’m seriously surprised that this dude doesn’t have a thread yet.

Also, anyone else have a bad feeling this thread will lead to a ton of a-logs that are mad on the internet about minuscule things?  Inb4 this is just a honeypot for those kinds of spergs.


----------



## mildly_miffed_69 (Jan 28, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Also, anyone else have a bad feeling this thread will lead to a ton of a-logs that are mad on the internet about minuscule things?



That's most of the posts on Animal Control, so nothing new.


----------



## Kled (Jan 28, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Also, anyone else have a bad feeling this thread will lead to a ton of a-logs that are mad on the internet about minuscule things? Imb4 this is just a honeypot for those kinds of spergs.


Give it a page or two.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jan 28, 2019)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Kitsune Youkai
> 
> "Politically I'm Libertarian"



LMAO

That guy is my favorite so far, I think


----------



## Cool kitties club (Jan 28, 2019)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Kitsune Youkai
> 
> View attachment 651086
> 
> ...


>no real life sex
>live in the same house
What are you gonna do just sit in separate rooms and rp online


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jan 28, 2019)

Cat Phuckers said:


> KiwiPupper is a furry who claims to be asexual but subscribes to fetish art
> http://archive.md/8STQT
> 
> He is a plushie and he thinks his toy named Claude (a Popplio with a beanie) is sentient.
> ...



Call me old-fashioned but I think posting about literal children is a bad idea. Posts speculating about their sexual preferences are a double bad idea.


----------



## sumdumfuccum (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't have much info, and im not sure how archives work (I am the worst noob) but there's this bitch...

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tigerlilythebat/

She's been on FA for a few years now, her art is the worst, she's a fictive, and just kinda dumb and edgy. She's made a journal about this site, seeming to be on our side. 
https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/8859515/

She's also oddly self aware? I don't know, I figured she'd be worth throwing to the wolves.


----------



## lepgang (Jan 28, 2019)

Reynard said:


> I’m seriously surprised that this dude doesn’t have a thread yet.



Also very surprised that he's never had a thread before, considering he's had a pretty comprehensive ED article for at least 7-8 years now. Also, he made a garbage 8-bit shmup, and hasn't released any music close to decent since, say, Star Road. He also admitted to groping people a lot at conventions.



Reynard said:


> Also, anyone else have a bad feeling this thread will lead to a ton of a-logs that are mad on the internet about minuscule things?



Practically guaranteed. There's already a few people in Animal Control lately that both seem more aggressive than usual, and also seem to pull up leads on some cows out of practically nothing.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 28, 2019)

lepgang said:


> Also very surprised that he's never had a thread before, considering he's had a pretty comprehensive ED article for at least 7-8 years now. Also, he made a garbage 8-bit shmup, and hasn't released any music close to decent since, say, Star Road. He also admitted to groping people a lot at conventions.


Perhaps the reason is because he's just a shell of his former self and it's not like there's any new content coming out of him.  Unless good threads have been made despite that, it's probably not worth it.



lepgang said:


> Practically guaranteed. There's already a few people in Animal Control lately that both seem more aggressive than usual, and also seem to pull up leads on some cows out of practically nothing.


We've gotten people like that in this subforum since it was created, but after the Kero shit happened some people thought it would be a good idea to say how better they are than everyone else, which was especially annoying.  My main gripe here is that people without accounts can post, so it pretty much guarantees that butthurt faggots are gonna come here to PA on people who mildly upset them.  I'd hope there's a way to dox them so that their pathetic attempts to get back at others can be mocked.  On the other hand, we finally get a containment board for these dumb shits.


----------



## Captain Manning (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't have anything really to contribute here, but if you go look at the Donga thread there's a LOT of lulz concerning Thrax Sablescales. 

I have a gut feeling that there's a lot more to that guy, and he might actually end up with his own thread if that's true. I didn't want to really focus on it too much there, because it _is _the Donga thread. This thread seemed like a place to bring him up if anybody wants to dig. 

Twitter (in protected mode): https://twitter.com/TSablescales?lang=en


----------



## Reynard (Jan 28, 2019)

Captain Manning said:


> I don't have anything really to contribute here, but if you go look at the Donga thread there's a LOT of lulz concerning Thrax Sablescales.
> 
> I have a gut feeling that there's a lot more to that guy, and he might actually end up with his own thread if that's true. I didn't want to really focus on it too much there, because it _is _the Donga thread. This thread seemed like a place to bring him up if anybody wants to dig.
> 
> ...


Mind giving some more context on who this is?


----------



## canadian bacon (Jan 28, 2019)

Aaron Fairweather / Nasi Entobird










Aaron is a furry transgender canadian on HRT fursuiter with popufur status in a polyamorous relationship with his irl husband and a morbidly obese woman he fucks per his taste in fetishes. He's open to zoophilia and enjoys posting about his budding breasts on HRT. 


























https://twitter.com/entobird?lang=en - https://archive.fo/mAvrl
https://www.facebook.com/nasi.entobird.5 - https://archive.fo/kgAQY
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCODd6z_DmHNmeUVZApyzQNg/about - https://archive.fo/azUGn
entobird@gmail.com
http://entobird.com/about/ - https://archive.fo/ZQzu5
https://twitter.com/insectaaron - https://archive.fo/EnS8v
https://www.facebook.com/aaron.fairweather.5/ - http://archive.md/m5QOH
https://www.facebook.com/aaron.fair...205235362:1526500847&source_ref=pb_friends_tl - https://archive.fo/E7O4Q
https://www.f-list.net/c/nasido/ - https://archive.fo/nkHo0
https://curiouscat.me/doe_blush - https://archive.fo/MtDx2
https://curiouscat.me/entobird - https://archive.fo/hCZ5d
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nasido/ - https://archive.fo/7YOdf
https://entobird.tumblr.com/ - https://archive.fo/oX7sH
https://www.weasyl.com/profile/nasido - https://archive.fo/eeMhp
TELEGRAM : @ HouseGryphon
*Discord:* Nasi #6945

He's proud of this




https://archive.fo/fJ35k 

Him on HRT:




https://archive.fo/Yr1Lw

His fursuit has such a long tail it causes problems packing and boarding planes




https://archive.fo/1z0NB


husband  - David Baxter / Onex












https://www.facebook.com/itsdavidbaxter - https://archive.fo/V68ki
https://twitter.com/Wunecks - https://archive.fo/uFruO
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/onex - https://archive.fo/jr5kS

moogirlfriend / Nicola D. Parkinson
















https://www.facebook.com/nicola.d.parkinson/ - https://archive.fo/geqBP
https://www.facebook.com/nicola.d.parkinson/friends - https://archive.fo/Qim77
https://twitter.com/moogirlfriend - https://archive.fo/9LQeF
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/moogirlfriend - https://archive.fo/UyGRR

She's fat.


----------



## Captain Manning (Jan 28, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mind giving some more context on who this is?



The TL;DR version is that he's a moderator on Tonka's channel. He has completely come unglued since Warski BTFOed Tonka earlier this month. Banning people left and right for shit talking Donga in chat over the course of the three shows he's had since the gay rebranding. Saying Kraut-tier shit, with kraut-tier spelling, and Kraut-tier obstinance when he's wrong (he thinks Chlamydia is spelled Claumidia, and Sychophants is spelled Siccafans, and nobody can convince him otherwise).

It got so bad that the other mods are actively asking that he be demodded.






If you go to this page of the Tonka thread you'll get an idea:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/robby-pilkington-tonkasaw-robi-vio.48186/page-157

He's not the focus of that thread, so understandably, it moved on. Jim, Toad McKinley, and AP have also been having a good laugh on their twitters about him over the past couple of days.









Jim seems to know some background about him:









He's not raping dogs or anything that we know of... yet. But it is fucking hilarious to watch him implode as even the minuscule number of people in Donga's camp are telling him to STFU. I predict more tard cum from him moving forward. He's still a mod on the channel as of now.


----------



## Otoya Yamacoochie (Jan 28, 2019)

Capitalizing on the drama in the furry community and the malice inherent in furry hearts to farm dox. Interesting tactic!


----------



## snooPINGAS usual i see (Jan 28, 2019)

I can personally affirm that Joshua Moon is a really big furry afficionado as well as a hurtcore CP connoiseur. There are multiple logs online which prove this to be the case. There are also multiple antagonistic statements and general edginess.



> (8:11 AM) Joshua: Alright, time to jerk off to some neko shota.
> (8:11 AM) Joshua: Yeah, I'm fucked up. I know
> (8:15 AM) Joshua: I drench my sorrows in masturbation so often that it becomes too hard to get off to heterosexual intercoruse for the sole purpose of reproduction.
> 4:52 AM - Joshua: I swear to god I want to kill and rape as many people as I can
> ...





> 5:01 PM - Joshua: I wanted belonging with you
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: and you never rejected me
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: just like
> 5:02 PM - Joshua: side-stepped
> ...





> [11:57:02 PM] Joshua Moon: I'm gay for robo noob.
> [11:57:06 PM] Joshua Moon: I'm sorry but he's adorable
> [11:57:09 PM] Joshua Moon: Absolutely yummy
> [11:57:20 PM] Jimmg: are you going to rape him too
> ...


----------



## Kindly regarded (Jan 28, 2019)

snooPINGAS usual i see said:


> I can personally affirm that Joshua Moon is a really big furry afficionado as well as a hurtcore CP connoiseur. There are multiple logs online which prove this to be the case. There are also multiple antagonistic statements and general edginess.


1+ Joshua Connor Moon is a dangerous pedophile and anyone who supports him should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 28, 2019)

snooPINGAS usual i see said:


> I can personally affirm that Joshua Moon is a really big furry afficionado as well as a hurtcore CP connoiseur. There are multiple logs online which prove this to be the case. There are also multiple antagonistic statements and general edginess.


Low effort. You apparently couldn't decide how to format the timestamps.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jan 28, 2019)

‘Agender’ (Lazy Troon), furry degenerate, probably autistic, pervert, self admitted “emotionally manipulative tendencies”

He is admits to “A lifetime of difficulty reading people, understanding conveyance of emotions, when it's my turn in exhcnages, and generalized anxiety made me a rude, bossy, snippy person a lot of the time.
•probably autistic 
•self admitted manipulative tendencies
 •lifetime of difficulty reading people
I have a theory that autists fantasize about being a pyschopath because they would finally not be socially awkward while still having an autistic lack of attachment to people. You can't be some master manipulator while not even being able to understand body language and tone of voice.


----------



## James Howlett (Jan 28, 2019)

Kindly regarded said:


> 1+ Joshua Connor Moon is a dangerous pedophile and anyone who supports him should be ashamed of themselves.


Who is Joshua Moon, and what's his furafinity account named?


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Jan 28, 2019)

There was a guy I knew of a while back named Daniel J Lewis.  He went by "Kyr".  His other aliases were "Rykros", "PaganFerret" and "KyrFerret".  The guy was a bug chasing deviant faggot that lived in Memphis, TN.  He lied about being adopted, moved to Portland, Oregon and got addicted to meth, came back fucked a TON of people, spread diseases, was into some really fucked up fetish porn and literally has disappeared.  I can't find him on any social media anymore.  He knew Doug Hitzel from "The Gift" and the fucked around and did meth together, there's a good chance he's dead now, he literally told people he had some rare disease that made him immune to HIV because his blood was so "acidic".  Dude was fucking insane.

https://archive.md/vXknu

https://archive.fo/mHQ4S

Only image I have is from his defunct XVIDEO page.  I'd love to find out what happened to this train wreck.  Last I heard he married some guy named TJ (Changed his last name to "Hollingsworth" with AIDS and scammed a non-profit group out of money to get a tugboat for people living with AIDS (HOPWA).  Guy was full of hilarious drama and made the most absurd claims.  Like how he was stripped of his cross country records when they found out he was gay at his private school.  He lived in absolute filth a la Pink Flamingos.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 28, 2019)

Captain Manning said:


>


The fuck kind of animal is that?


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Jan 28, 2019)

canadian bacon said:


> Aaron Fairweather / Nasi Entobird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God I wish she'd just have a closed mouth smile, they need to floss and brush, badly.


----------



## Mercury203 (Jan 28, 2019)

CortesiRaccoon (Minecraft Username). Lives in Italy. Bicurious. Total faggot. 



 

*Twitter* @CortRaccoon
*Twitch* twitch.tv/CortesiRaccoon
*Steam* steamcommunity.com/id/CortesiRaccoon
*Discord* CortesiRaccoon#8431


More info: https://wiki.minecartrapidtransit.net/index.php/User:Cortesi


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 28, 2019)

canadian bacon said:


> Aaron Fairweather / Nasi Entobird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's not AGP at all, plenty of women get stoked over "big nips"


----------



## Strelok (Jan 28, 2019)

I give it 5 pages before ya'll motherfuckers start doxing each other because you shared furry smut on discord or something.


----------



## Next Task (Jan 28, 2019)

canadian bacon said:


> Aaron is a furry transgender canadian on HRT fursuiter with popufur status in a polyamorous relationship with his irl husband and a morbidly obese woman he fucks per his taste in fetishes. He's open to zoophilia and enjoys posting about his budding breasts on HRT.



He actually looks quite handsome in that first picture. And then you see the rest of them, and he's become a stereotype.

But it looks like he's fucking his fag hag, so she must be *rapt*.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 28, 2019)

nice


----------



## Hecate (Jan 28, 2019)

(((furries)))


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 28, 2019)

snooPINGAS usual i see said:


> I can personally affirm that Joshua Moon is a really big furry afficionado as well as a hurtcore CP connoiseur. There are multiple logs online which prove this to be the case. There are also multiple antagonistic statements and general edginess.





Kindly regarded said:


> 1+ Joshua Connor Moon is a dangerous pedophile and anyone who supports him should be ashamed of themselves.


Imagine my shock, a PA thread with guest posting is used to drop "doxx" on Null.

Truly an unpredictable outcome.


----------



## Wake me up (Jan 28, 2019)

inb4 null releases all the IPs of guest posts and half of them are self-doxes so they can claim to be KF victims.


----------



## MG 620 (Jan 28, 2019)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> He knew Doug Hitzel from "The Gift" and the fucked around and did meth together, there's a good chance he's dead now, he literally told people he had some rare disease that made him immune to HIV because his blood was so "acidic".  Dude was fucking insane.
> 
> https://archive.md/vXknu
> 
> ...



Just want to add that the Doug Hitzel died in 2017 at the ripe old age of 35. This poz furry is probably dead as well. For those of you who haven't seen "The Gift", it's worth a watch. It's fucked up and sad, kinda like furries.


----------



## Stuka (Jan 28, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Adding the dox to the above:
> 
> Scott Cosner (age 34)
> ...
> ...


Sargon?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuka said:


> Sargon?


I wonder how strong his smuckle game is.


----------



## Captain Manning (Jan 29, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> inb4 null releases all the IPs of guest posts and half of them are self-doxes so they can claim to be KF victims.



About that. I'm wondering whether the IP for the guest faggotry here matches the faggotry over in the Chris Whiteman thread.

Most of these people seem too retarded to use a VPN, and two separate ones is probably out of the question.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 29, 2019)

Captain Manning said:


> About that. I'm wondering whether the IP for the guest faggotry here matches the faggotry over in the Chris Whiteman thread.
> 
> Most of these people seem too exceptional to use a VPN, and two separate ones is probably out of the question.


Is it practical to use 2?


----------



## Captain Manning (Jan 29, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Is it practical to use 2?



Maybe not two entirely different VPN services, but you'd want a different assigned IP for each guest login.

The guest in the Chris Whiteman thread is probably Chris himself. It would be funny if he tried to dox Null in this thread, but this guest login comes from the same IP as the first.


----------



## Don't Flashbang my dog (Jan 29, 2019)

This isn't going to be a dox I suck at doxing and I don't care to do a trackdown on this fucking cringy twat.

Guys meet Nos Hyena. He is every furry stereotype in 1 person. He's gay, flaunts his degeneracy and is very unapologetic about it. He is also the stereotype of every you tuber ever, He is a vapid and shallow fuckhead that only genuinely cares about 1 thing, being popular and getting paid to do so because in reality he is about as talented as those 16 year olds that think they can freestyle by passing someone elses rap as their own. He devotes alot of his YouTube presence making some cringe music videos which are god awful, He can't sing, can't dance, can barely edit and is an all around pretentious cunt.






Rumor around the furry comunity is that he does it as a troll but I can't say I particularly care, [insert] I_was_only_pretending_to_a_cringy_retard.png [insert]


----------



## Daughter of Terfimona (Jan 29, 2019)

Tfw the thread made me a black supremacist.


----------



## rabbitgay (Jan 29, 2019)

snooPINGAS usual i see said:


> I can personally affirm that Joshua Moon is a really big furry afficionado as well as a hurtcore CP connoiseur. There are multiple logs online which prove this to be the case. There are also multiple antagonistic statements and general edginess.


obviously fake, we all know joshua moon is a dedicated feederism fetishist


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 29, 2019)

rabbitgay said:


> obviously fake, we all know joshua moon is a dedicated feederism fetishist



What if he's a furry feederism fetishist? I think you're underestimating the degeneracy of the furry fandom.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 29, 2019)

The furry community is clogged with fame-clingers and other degenerate social climbers. I wish I was better at archiving when I was younger, because for a long time I followed furry lolcows privately for fun. The drama they bring out is top tier if the stars align.

I'd suggest looking deeper into some of the people already in the other furry dox megathread. I'll contribute by nominating someone I found through that thread.

Chelsea/Chelsea Chamberlain/Fuzzywuff
https://inkbunny.net/Chelsea
https://inkbunny.net/fuzzywuff
https://www.f-list.net/c/fuzzywuff/
https://www.f-list.net/c/chelsea chamberlain/

I don't know an awful lot about their real-life persona, but they first popped onto my radar for basically being one of the most degenerate people I'd ever heard of. They like horrible graphic things to happen to underaged characters, and have commissioned hundreds of pieces of art which, according to them, have a resale value in excess of $5,000 and an original purchase price many times that.

The highlight of my time watching them was when they attempted to sell off their OC Chelsea for aforementioned price due to going bankrupt from buying furry shit or drugs or whatever they do with their neetbux. Unfortunately those posts have been deleted with their old account, and as far as I'm aware nobody saved them. There is at least one funny journal post whinging about the fandom left: 

https://inkbunny.net/j/337979-Chelsea-i-resign-as-a-furry
http://archive.md/mFrZI

And a general tip for anyone curious. You can use https://fstatus.stormweyr.dk to look up anyone's past f-list statuses. I'm not very good at internets, but from what I understand you need to type in https://fstatus.stormweyr.dk/c/characternamehere to get it to work properly.


----------



## wendy (Jan 29, 2019)

Shaka Brah said:


> The furry community is clogged with fame-clingers and other degenerate social climbers. I wish I was better at archiving when I was younger, because for a long time I followed furry lolcows privately for fun. The drama they bring out is top tier if the stars align.
> 
> I'd suggest looking deeper into some of the people already in the other furry dox megathread. I'll contribute by nominating someone I found through that thread.
> 
> ...



What in the fuck is wrong with these people.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 29, 2019)

wendy said:


> What in the fuck is wrong with these people.
> 
> View attachment 651861



Didn't Reynard use that avatar at some point?


----------



## big ol' idiot (Jan 29, 2019)

Daughter of Terfimona said:


> Tfw the thread made me a black supremacist.


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dominique-mclean-sonicfox.52104/


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuka said:


> Sargon?



Someone really needs to shop Sargon's face into that and post it around the Internet in the hope the internet drama community thinks it's real.


----------



## Hecate (Jan 29, 2019)

this thread is just burned furs 2.0


----------



## Garbage Dump (Jan 29, 2019)

So, I'm having a problem  with these two raccoons getting into my garbage can, and they keep knocking over my bin while I sleep. I'm from Montana in Hope County and I don't know how to stop these animals from eating by garbage.  One likes to drag plastic with him and the other just spreads the rotten food around. I read that this thread can help me with my problems.





I think I know how to dox raccoons, hollow trees right?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 29, 2019)

Garbage Dump said:


> So, I'm having a problem  with these two raccoons getting into my garbage can, and they keep knocking over my bin while I sleep. I'm from Montana in Hope County and I don't know how to stop these animals from eating by garbage.  One likes to drag plastic with him and the other just spreads the rotten food around. I read that this thread can help me with my problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Racoons have all read and agreed with Miranda Yardley's article on gender in the MorningStar 

https://morningstaronline.co.uk/a-8244-the-trans-conundrum-what-is-the-real-meaning-of-gender-1

Thus they are all Friends of the Farms. Same goes with hamsters.

It's not your garbage. It belongs to Hecate and the racoons are her instrument. 

PS

Please don't put heavy weights on the garbage lids because racoons have to topple the whole can over. In fact please sort your garbage properly, like you're supposed to. Put all the racoon edible stuff in one bin and put all the other crap in another. 

We appreciate your prompt compliance,

Hail Hecate
The Trans Exclusionary Radical Racoon Front
TERRF


----------



## Lucas Silva #4903141 (Jan 29, 2019)

KaiserNeko from Dragon Ball Z Abridged (Team Four Star) is a furry. Bit of info on him from another thread.



X-Shaped Weeaboo said:


> [Team Four Star] are really cringey people on Twitter and because they have their fingers in the asses of the Funimation cast for Dragon Ball Z, they feel much more grandiose and important than they actually are...KaiserNeko and Lanipator are also massive lib-cucks on Twitter to an obnoxious degree so if anything you might get the most mileage for a thread out of that, but I doubt it.



Twitter autism:
https://twitter.com/KaiserNeko
https://archive.fo/2MLHV
https://twitter.com/search?q=furry from:KaiserNeko&src=typd
https://archive.fo/eyLTU
A thread where he is sperging out on someone whose account is now protected, and then realizes it
https://twitter.com/KaiserNeko/status/961073428982915078
https://archive.fo/fBqUB

Sadly, I haven't kept up with the folks at Team Four Star in YEARS, but I have heard of KaiserNeko making a fool of himself on twitter. Just my luck, I can't find the tweet where he was foolishly defending the Thundercats reboot with the classic "muh hard work" argument  - hopefully someone here has more info than me

Other account
http://kaiserneko.tumblr.com/
https://archive.fo/ctrSw


----------



## Hecate (Jan 29, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Racoons have all read and agreed with Miranda Yardley's article on gender in the MorningStar
> 
> https://morningstaronline.co.uk/a-8244-the-trans-conundrum-what-is-the-real-meaning-of-gender-1
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 29, 2019)

Hecate said:


> this thread is just burned furs 2.0
> View attachment 651950



Burned Furs did nothing wrong.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 29, 2019)

I could maybe forgive guests for not having archives, but you registered users should know better.


----------



## Strelok (Jan 29, 2019)

emspex said:


> I could maybe forgive guests for not having archives, but you registered users should know better.



But they're registered users who frequent the furry board as their main area.


----------



## nonesuch (Jan 29, 2019)

I present to y'all bluesleddog, aka flynn. https://twitter.com/bluesleddog
He obsessed with this other degenerate faggot for the popularity. He's a 35 year old waste of life.

http://archive.md/3oamZ
http://archive.md/tsHEk
http://archive.md/Yjk69

Based on how much he uses the hellsite, I doubt this faggot has any actual job.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 29, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Didn't Reynard use that avatar at some point?


No.  Never really seen the character aside from a friend mentioning what a freak they are until now.  Never knew how deep the rabbit hole went.

I think you’re thinking of when I used cropped Whitekitten art as an icon.


----------



## Sigma (Jan 29, 2019)

Strelok said:


> But they're registered users who frequent the furry board as their main area.


I.E. they're furries themselves?


----------



## Reynard (Jan 29, 2019)

Sigma said:


> I.E. they're furries themselves?


Animal Control regulars are often furfags as well.  Nobody else is really going to care about furry drama.


----------



## Wake me up (Jan 29, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nobody else is really going to care about furry drama.



I don't follow anything on Animal Control but I'm a simple farmer: I see a "personal army" thread, I subscribe.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 29, 2019)

Garbage Dump said:


> I'm from Montana in Hope County


You're from Far Cry 5?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jan 29, 2019)

Sigma said:


> I.E. they're furries themselves?



You're surprised that the people who are most interested in furry drama are furries and that the best people to get info from inside a community are members of that community?

In all seriousness though, no matter where you go on the internet, you can't escape the furfags, even here on the Kiwi Farms.



Strelok said:


> But they're registered users who frequent the furry board as their main area.



That's no excuse not to know how to archive, especially not when there's a how to on this forum.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Jan 29, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Adding the dox to the above:
> 
> Scott Cosner (age 34)
> Occupation: software architect at Nielson
> ...



Bruh this is thread worthty for sure, but are there proof of their furryness or just general gay bear stuff?


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 29, 2019)

Garbage Dump said:


> So, I'm having a problem  with these two raccoons getting into my garbage can, and they keep knocking over my bin while I sleep. I'm from Montana in Hope County and I don't know how to stop these animals from eating by garbage.  One likes to drag plastic with him and the other just spreads the rotten food around. I read that this thread can help me with my problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unique among the Furry community, STDs are not endemic among raccoons. Unfortunately, rabies is, depending upon jurisdiction.  Particularly in the eastern US. 

https://www.cdc.gov/rabies/location/usa/surveillance/wild_animals.html

https://www.cdc.gov/rabies/resources/publications/2010-surveillance/rabid-raccoons.html


----------



## Chichan (Jan 29, 2019)

Lucas Silva #4903141 said:


> KaiserNeko from Dragon Ball Z Abridged (Team Four Star) is a furry. Bit of info on him from another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another one bites the dust I just assumed the neko shit was because he is a weeb jesus they are everywhere.
Edit: Also he is into bara(gay).


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 29, 2019)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> Bruh this is thread worthty for sure, but are there proof of their furryness or just general gay bear stuff?


They're furries that dress like pigs and are a "hamily" but they're not involved in enough internet drama on a regular basis enough to make a thread, bruh. Hence why I've been holding onto that dox since the original post in thread requests.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 29, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Animal Control regulars are often furfags as well.  Nobody else is really going to care about furry drama.


I think a lot of us who follow furry drama got introduced to it by 4chan when furries were invading. That or via the various people who used to do second life trolling. It's a community that appears once in a while and you get a glimpse of how crazy it is.


----------



## Cass (Jan 29, 2019)

There's a furry on telegram that has posted multiple pictures and videos of herself molesting her dogs and also using rodents to crawl up her vagina. I found these by being a member of the telegram group chat "Drama Furs", and also has other members posting videos of them committing acts of beastiality with their dogs, but I was not able to find any information about them. 

The woman pictured is Aureliana, or Amanda Griffith Perry, from what I could find of her Facebook. I wasn't able to find any other information about her than from what I found on her Facebook account, except that she lived in Poughkeepis, New York at some point. Beastiality in most states is either a felony or misdemeanor, and I want to find out how I can give the police a tip about her, and possibly send them the evidence I have saved in my Telegram chats. Idk how Kiwifarms works, but lemme know how to send proof. 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pichka.sparktail
Telegram: @Squirrelflight
F-list: www.f-list.net/c/AureFox


----------



## Bluey (Jan 29, 2019)

SchoolFilmer A.k.A Kim André






He hails from Norway.

Is linked to BlueCatRiolu and is in his late 20's.  Has been rather at large with his art request whoring and targeting minors to do fetish art or RPs. Sadly, I use to know this guy when he and some other cow were friends. Said cow was ditched by Kim. Has harassed a few people over commissions and requests and gotten angry at someone and created hate art in the process.

I need to dig more dirt on this guy.


Links: 

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/schoolfilmer (Inactive)
DeviantArt: schoolfilmer.deviantart.com


----------



## FaggotFoxDickSuckSupreme (Jan 29, 2019)

Please Dox ShadowWolf from the zoophillia leaks who was helping zsis, thats what i want to see, as getting him arrested and his devices confiscated will lead to more people and degenerate getting arrested.


----------



## gay cowboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Cass said:


> There's a furry on telegram that has posted multiple pictures and videos of herself molesting her dogs and also using rodents to crawl up her vagina. I found these by being a member of the telegram group chat "Drama Furs", and also has other members posting videos of them committing acts of beastiality with their dogs, but I was not able to find any information about them.
> 
> The woman pictured is Aureliana, or Amanda Griffith Perry, from what I could find of her Facebook. I wasn't able to find any other information about her than from what I found on her Facebook account, except that she lived in Poughkeepis, New York at some point. Beastiality in most states is either a felony or misdemeanor, and I want to find out how I can give the police a tip about her, and possibly send them the evidence I have saved in my Telegram chats. Idk how Kiwifarms works, but lemme know how to send proof.
> 
> ...



>shoving rodents into orifices
As a general rule of thumb, if you see it in South Park, you probably shouldn't do it IRL.



FaggotFoxDickSuckSupreme said:


> Please Dox ShadowWolf from the zoophillia leaks who was helping zsis, thats what i want to see, as getting him arrested and his devices confiscated will lead to more people and degenerate getting arrested.



Is there any proof of him doing anything illegal? It's been a while since I've been to the zoosadist thread, but if I remember correctly he and zsis were trying to do some double agent shit. Unfortunately, being a zoophile is not illegal, but if you have evidence of him engaging in beastiality/zoosadism, that's a different story.

edit: grammar.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jan 29, 2019)

Kill me


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jan 29, 2019)

nonesuch said:


> I present to y'all bluesleddog, aka flynn. https://twitter.com/bluesleddog
> He obsessed with this other degenerate faggot for the popularity. He's a 35 year old waste of life.
> 
> http://archive.md/3oamZ
> ...



Not gonna lie, the lack of content and the saltiness of this post makes me think you are the person he's called out and are just upset.

There's actually new crap out on this one, apparently he's a child-lover. Who woulda thunk it.

https://twitter.com/teagfox/status/1090379264187396096 [ http://archive.md/FgwM3 ] [NSFW Warnings.]


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 29, 2019)

gay cowboy said:


> Unfortunately, being a zoophile is not illegal, but if you have evidence of him engaging in beastiality/zoosadism, that's a different story.



Even bestiality isn't illegal many places.  Although cruelty to animals generally is, the definition is so vague and the laws so commonly unenforced that it isn't easy to find a prosecutor.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jan 29, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Even bestiality isn't illegal many places.  Although cruelty to animals generally is, the definition is so vague and the laws so commonly unenforced that it isn't easy to find a prosecutor.


That's how it is before a high profile zoophilia case happens in an area, then the public and lawmakers are like "oh shit" and ban it. See: Mr. Hands.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 29, 2019)

Manly-Chicken said:


> You're from Far Cry 5?



I'm sort of tempted to write a parody of 'Keep your rifle by your side' with him vs the raccoons but I can't work out the lyrics



Puar said:


>



Pros - he loves his doggo.
Cons - he probably fucks his doggo.



AnOminous said:


> Even bestiality isn't illegal many places. Although cruelty to animals generally is, the definition is so vague and the laws so commonly unenforced that it isn't easy to find a prosecutor.



The solution is to bring back trial by ordeal. Put the bestiality suspect in a room with some hungry animals. If they eat him/her/zxthem then he/she/zxthem were clearly guilty.

The science seems sound!


----------



## Antipathy (Jan 29, 2019)

So there's this Null guy on these forums with a dog as his avatar.

Let's get him.


----------



## Cobalt Blaze (Jan 29, 2019)

How about threads on Bungee Skunk? Bungee Skunk aka Ray Dyer https://web.facebook.com/bungeeskunk is a disgusting dirty Scotsman who only sees fit to change clothes or take a bath if he has to go outside of his home. If you've ever visited, his apartment smells like a garbage dump, with his room looking something out of the television show Hoarders Buried Alive. Months worth of dirty laundry is piled on the floor, along with food packages, dirty dishes and candy bar wrappers, and roaches can be seen literally crawling all over the room. The dude shares his house with a bunch of other furries and pays low rent, but will only shop at dollar stores and buy expired bread from the bakery at a dollar a loaf. Worse is that while most people would use Febreeze or other Air Fresheners, he sprays his room with skunk scent. The man is crazy and will go out at night to intentionally get sprayed by skunks, calling them "Nature's Air Fresheners" and loving it. The man can often be seen looking like a dirty old Santa Claus at any thrift shop or diving in dumpsters for furniture and old clothing.  This is what he currently looks like https://us.letgo.com/en/i/ceaabb0e-...eid=ios_app&c=product-sell-confirmation-share  To describe how he smells like, one can only refer to a garbage dump. :S  His online handles are https://www.youtube.com/user/bungeeskunk/videos   and   https://www.flickr.com/photos/bungeeskunk/


----------



## FUCKING HELL (Jan 29, 2019)

@Null

Used Lolcow Email to make a burner.

.FUCKING_HELL@
animalfetishporn.us

Not the real name I chose. Starts with a period, though. Then I tried to create a Kiwi Farms account.

1. Please enter a valid e–mail address.

Lemme the fuck in. Please.


----------



## Red Shark (Jan 29, 2019)

I think Yogi Bear should be a thread, he stole my basket when I visited YellowStone Park.


----------



## Kindly regarded (Jan 29, 2019)

FUCKING HELL said:


> @Null
> 
> Used Lolcow Email to make a burner.
> 
> ...


nigga just make another lmao


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 29, 2019)

Darin/Darlene "Naga" Brown

Sanford, NC. Early-mid 40s.

Transformation, body horror/amputee and MTF gender bending fetish artist. His fursona is an armless naga:





Obviously an autogynophile, he trooned out in 2016 or thereabouts.

Deviantart
Patreon
His webcomic, Murry and Lewy. (Awful Webcomics review)



Spoiler: Some of 'her' artwork:





















Other associated autists:

Sebastian Rubbermage (obsessed with inanimate transformation): https://bastianmage.com/


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 29, 2019)

Why do we need a thread doxxing random furries? We already have a thread for obscure lolcows.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 29, 2019)

I was once attacked by a bunch of poisonous furries.

I was riding in a carriage against my will. I wasn't really a prisoner, but I had no choice but to stick with my cohorts because I was too weak to be on my own. But this time, I had to go to the bathroom REALLY bad. My cohorts didn't feel like stopping but I begged them to stop. They did, and I went outside and walked into the tall grass. When I felt like tens of hundreds of pin-like objects stick on me. 

I was attacked by a swarm of Furries! Sadly, I knew that I wasn't going to make it through this, and though I went unconscious, my cohorts didn't burry me and I was found by a new group of people the very next day.


----------



## FUCKING HELL (Jan 29, 2019)

Kindly regarded said:


> nigga just make another lmao



How dare you speak to me.


----------



## Bad Name (Jan 30, 2019)

This thread is cancer.


----------



## TheYiffiestFaggot (Jan 30, 2019)

https://discord.me/furstory the server in one of quackity's videos
no one or nothing specific, just a very large and very active furry server (about 7500 members), a lot of pedo-vibes, mainly in the naming of roles. NSFW access is a breeze as long as you don't give out your actual age. IRL nude channels are a concern since they are pretty easy to access. It also contains a cub channel. NSFW in the general chat is permitted as long as it's textual. If you plan on trolling, raiding etc., don't pick some generic image from google and do not use "UwU", "OwO", or any other variant and do not ask to "roleplay", mods are very trigger happy.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jan 30, 2019)

Dr W said:


> So there's this Null guy on these forums with a dog as his avatar.
> 
> Let's get him.



I heard that dog avatar of his has FANGS.

Some real menacing stuff.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 30, 2019)

ClawMacKain | Daniel George Strickland




Date of Birth | April 15th, 1983
3722 County Road #307, La Vernia, Texas, 78121
(706) 751-0655

Daniel attended Highschool in 2001 at Wuerzburg American High School and graduated as an electrical engineer at Southwest Institute of Technology in 2008. He is best known for running a Discord server dedicated to bestiality, discussing the ethics of bestiality, sharing his experiences on bestiality, trading bestiality porn, ect.


----------



## DireCorby (Jan 30, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> ClawMacKain | Daniel George Strickland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Oof. _A discord server, though? Seems like the kind of shit you could report to them. They banned nazis or some shit, right? Seems like dog-fucking distribution would be right up there with that.


----------

